# Canoe Report - Rock Springs Run



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very cool! 

Cheers


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

Wishing your MIL a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

Your a good SIL WTG [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like a nice trip.

Maybe when we get through these MIL / parent issues we could take the kids / family in the fall after it cools off a little? I could use a good paddling. 

Prayers are with you. My MIL sailed through hers last week and just waiting on the results to determine chemo / rad. :-/


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Tom I wish the best for your family. Looks like the kids had a blast as well. Let me know next time you head to fox lake or the river we could catch up and have a few beers.


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice! Good fly.


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice pictures. I really miss Florida's springs. 

How is your MIL doing?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the well wishes. She had her surgery today. She will spend the next couple days in ICU and hopefully be out of the hospital in a week. Then its several months until she is fully recovered.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

great pics, fun times and best wishes for a speedy recovery for your mum-in-law


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad her surgery went good. [smiley=engel017.gif]

That looks like a nice peacful trip. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

